# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Dohrana beba na sv.Duhu i pedijatrice :(

## pupy_23

Željela sam podijeliti s va,a iskustvo od kolegice i moje koje smo rodila na svetom duhu on prije 2mj a ja prije 1.mj..Isksutva su ista..

Pedijatrice su bile 2. i niti jedna,NITI JEDNA,nije rekla niti meni niti obima cimericama koje su rodile veće bebe<4kg i 4100g da će moći iskljućivo dojiti svoje djete.Da su to prevelika djeca i da nema šanse samo za dojenjem..Kada sam zvala Sos telefon gospođa Ivana mi je rekla da je to treba prijaviti,reći kako se zovu doktorice,a njih su 2 bile u viziti obje neljubazne i nadrk...,i dr.Stojnović.Jedino smo dobili pravu i iskrenu podršku od jedne starije pedijatrice,zaboravih ime  :Sad: ,koja nas je tješila...

Čemu sestre koje dovode djecu ,kada smo mi mame pitali zašto ih nadohranjuju kad idu na vaganje,zar nije cilj sisanje?,one se pred pedijatricama kunu da ih nisu nahranili,bebe musave kad ih donesu i spavaju mirno po 6h..

Kolegica koja mi je išla doma živi izvan Zg i zamoli sestru da joj nadohrane malenoga da je du put,rodila na carski,ima ravne bradavice sve su je pedjatrice ubile u pojam da ima nikakve sise??,da uzme ipak silikonske šeširiće,pa da ne-žena je bila izvan sebe ,da je sestra rekla da će nahraniti malenoga samo da šef ne vidi...
Kao da dr.Stoj.. ne zna da se bebe nadohranjuju ili zna? :? Pre(kršitelj koda) i čaj od komorača od prvog dana svakoj bebi rekla nam je sestra s pedijatrije??To nisam znala..Čemu to prestavljane isključivo dojene bebe i da tako piše na otpusnom pismu??Prvo od sebe gledam..Nisam imala niti par ml mlijeka,maleni uvijek nadohranjivan,tek mi je nakon 6 dana mlijeko krenulo kako spada...I na otpusnom pismu piše kao i kod kolegice  koja je imala isti slučaj-samo na majčinom mlijeku?

----------


## macka

prije svega, žao mi je zbog tvog iskustva   :Sad:  
ja sam rodila na sv. duhu 29.12. i moja Gita nije dohranjivana, niti je (koliko ja znam) dobila čaj ni bilo što, osim mog mlijeka, u rodilištu. nakon kupanja bi došla gladna k'o vuk i bacila se na moju ciku
ja sam rodila vaginalno i dobila Gitu na podoj odmah nakon rođenja, a nakon 2 sata smo bile zajedno i na odjelu. od tada više nismo odvajane, a s obzirom da sam je cijeli prvi dan držala na cici, drugi dan sam skoro dobila upalu od količine mlijeka. na sreću (i zahvaljujući Rodinom SOS-u), uspjela sam izbjeći mastitis, mada se s ragadama još uvijek borim, zbog prvotnog krivog položaja...

htjela sam samo reći da sam skoro pa 100% sigurna da na sv. duhu Gita nije dohranjivana, mada moram potpisati tvoje loše iskustvo sa sestrama i doktorima ("nećete nikad dojiti, imate loše bradavice", "nisam odavno vidjela tako ravne bradavice, zaboravite dojenje", "vi ste antitalent za dojenje" i sl.)

----------


## zmaj

doista, takvo što treba prijaviti
odma se zapitam, kak sam ja ogla svog dojit isključivo 8mj...a kila je ima na bacanje
u jednom mj dobio čak 2kg  :Grin:  
te bi valjda rekle da je narasta od zraka

----------


## dinna

bebe se na sv. duhu hrane svaka 3h adaptiranim, ako plaču. dakle, ako se dobro napapju kod mame (što ponekad baš i nije slučaj , iz mnogih razloga), i ako im tamo jaku plaču a nije vrijeme da idu mami, oni im daju jesti, tj. po potrebi čaja ili adapt. 
s tim, da se vodi pismeno evidencija kada se i koliko kome daje. tako je npr. mene jedna sestra ubila u pojam kad mi je znakovito diskretno "dala do znanja" da mi je dijete gladno i da je na vrhu tog famoznog popisa...
ne volim se sjetiti tih dana  :Sad:

----------


## mel23

Ja koliko znam daju im samo zasecereni caj (izvor glukoze) i to samo ako je potrebno (takva je bila situacija ljetos) . Prijateljica mi je, prije 2 godine, isto rodila bebu preko 4kg i jos je ostala u bolnici duze zbog komplikacija s ranom nakon carskog reza. Pedijatrica joj je rekla da tih prvih par dana beba ima mali zeludac i da joj je potrbna mala kolicina mlijeka i da se bebe ne nadohranjuju adaptiranim. Po struci je lijecnik pa bas ne vjerujem da joj ne bi rekli istinu. Ja sam isto mislila da D. nadohranjuju, jer je jedan dan bljucnuo kad su ga donijeli nakon jutarnje vizite, pa je ispalo da je doslo moje mlijeko (isto je bio carski rez).  :Smile:  
Po meni, za dojenje se treba ranije pripremiti, uvijek imati broj SOS tel. pri ruci, ili nekoga tko je dojio ili doji, ne ocekivati cuda od osoblja u bolnici. Pedijatrijskih sestara na Svetom Duhu, koje su zaduzene za pomoc kod dojenja uz sve drugo, ima samo dvije po smjeni, a rodilja preko 30 i objektivno nemaju  vremena da ti u potpunosti pomognu.

----------


## ribice

Ja sam rodila curicu od 4320 g i nikad mi nitko  nije rekao da joj neće biti dosta moje mlijeko. Ja imam samo pohvale za osoblje, dr. Stanojević mi je jako pomogao kod položaja i strpljivo je odgovarao na moja pitanja.
Ali mislim da je istina da beba nadohranjuju ( bar su u 8 mj. kad sam rodila) jer mi se mala pobljucnula u 6 sati kad je došla a bome sigurno nije moje mlijeko od 12 sati uvečer.
Ja to ne zamjeram, kasno mi je došlo mlijeko i inaće je puno plakala, ionako smo nakon 3 dana otišle doma i do dana današnjeg više nije kušala adaptirano.

----------


## dinna

Po noći imaju raspored hranjenja u 12, 3 i 6. ako neka beba u međuvremenu jako plače, dobi čaj ili glukozu (što od toga, ne znam točno), ali mlijeko se daje u ove sate. 
Danju oni prate težinu djeteta, točno se zna je li cicalo ili nije i koliko je cicalo, o svemu se vodi evidencija. Točno znaju jel napreduje od cicanja i koliko napreduje.
Ja sam naime dosta vremena provela gore izdajajući se, i o svemu pitala, što sestre, što pedijatricu. Možda se stvari i mijenjaju s vremenom, ili su prije bile drukčije, ne znam.
U svakom slučaju, mislim da je svima tamo u interesu da beba doji, no oni, pošto je raspored donošenja beba strog, imaju svoje načine "smirivanja" rasplakanih beba (umjesto da je jednostavno donesu majci , al to bi onda bio kaos, valjda si misle- zapravo, ne znam šta si misle, al nema veze).

----------


## dinna

I, još samo nešto strogo vezano za temu:

Osobno sam, ležeći na sv. duhu i dojeći svoju bebu, imala jedan kratki razgovor sa pedijatricom- kad sam joj rekla da dojim i dvogodišnjaka prvo me pitala jesam li iz udruge Roda, a zatim dodala- svaka njima čast, al pretjeruju. Eto. Šta više reć.

----------


## ninochka

> Po noći imaju raspored hranjenja u 12, 3 i 6. ako neka beba u međuvremenu jako plače, dobi čaj ili glukozu (što od toga, ne znam točno), ali mlijeko se daje u ove sate.


a kaj nisu bebe s mamama tijekom noći. i meni su prije 4 godine donosili bebu oko 5-6 a odnosili u ponoć tak da ga definitvno u ta dva navrata nisu hranili 
tijekom noći jesu garant, iako nisu proznali, barem prvih dan-dva jer je dolazio uspavan i flekav   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## emily

tijekom noci je beba s mamom ako zatrazite 24-satni roomin in, koji na SD postoji, i moze ga se dobiti, samo treba reci

----------


## dinna

i ja sam imala bebu po noći, sva   :Smile:    u početku, ali sam imala tu nesreću da je jako požutio pa sam ga nakraju jedva viđala...od 7 dana dvije noći smo bili zajedno, a 5 dana gotovo samo tu i tamo (i sada se tu postavlja pitanje njihove organizacije, dojenja i sl. što je sve za bogu plakat, a ja sam plakala non stop, trčala na izdajanje, pa se izdojiš jedva pa boga moliš da mu to SAD odnesu), ma bilo je sve to jako tužno zapravo...svi te gledaju ko ludu ako previše ispituješ o svom djetetu, zapravo toliko rutinizirano rade da graniči sa okrutnošću.
sorry, malo sam otišla off topic, ali ovaj mi topic budi te ne baš lijepe uspomene.

----------


## Maja

> tijekom noci je beba s mamom ako zatrazite 24-satni roomin in, koji na SD postoji, i moze ga se dobiti, samo treba reci


sada je ovako po defaultu, otkada rodilište ima titulu. prije je bilo potrebno tražiti.
vidim po nekim postovima da su mame rađale prije ove jeseni, tada je raspored bio drugačiji.
Nažalost, kao i tolike titule, opet se dobra ideja slomi ako ljudi ne vjeruju zapravo u ono što bi trebali poticati. Jako me rastužuju priče sa SD zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## bubimira

> Nažalost, kao i tolike titule, opet se dobra ideja slomi ako ljudi* ne vjeruju zapravo* u ono što bi trebali poticati. Jako me rastužuju priče sa SD zadnje vrijeme.


  :Sad:

----------


## Mima

Cure, pedijatri na Svetom Duhu vam daju savjete onako, od oka, iz svog roditeljskog iskustva   :Grin:  Mislim, nemojte puno od toga očekivati, nije da oni imaju neku politiku u vezi bilo čega što se tiče beba.

----------


## mama courage

> Cure, pedijatri na Svetom Duhu vam daju savjete onako, od oka, iz svog roditeljskog iskustva   Mislim, nemojte puno od toga očekivati, nije da oni imaju neku politiku u vezi bilo čega što se tiče beba.


ako mi je do roditeljskog savjeta onda ću pitanje postavit na roditeljskom forumu, al ako tražim savjet pedijatra, onda valjda smijem očekivati stručan (medicinski) savjet i naravno najnovija saznanja na temu koja me zanima. u protivnom bih komotno mogla pitati i kumice s placa. ne vjerujem da iza svega stoji neka zla namjera, osim činjenice da neki misle da što se na faksu učilo je dovoljno, da nema potrebe za učenjem i usavršavanjem znanja i novih spoznaja.

----------


## Mima

Čuj, možeš očekivati, ali situacija je takva kakvu sam napisala.

----------


## lunas

Mi dobili knjizicu od (kršitelj koda) prije cca godinu dana. Inace zena nacelno ok.

----------


## lunas

Ispricavam se za ovaj gornji post - fulala sam bila pdf.
Htjela sam ovdje pitati kako to da Dr. Stanojevic ne pokusa urazumiti te zene?

----------


## Sanja

Meni je sestra kad smo odlazili sa SD-a na proljeće 2004. sasvim otvoreno rekla da bebama daju čaj.

Nemam pojma kako je sad, ali tada sam iskočila iz kože kad sam to čula. Naime, trebalo nam je dosta da krene dojenje, što uopće nije čudno ako znam da su mi donosili situ bebu.

----------


## leonisa

> Mi dobili knjizicu od (kršitelj koda) prije cca godinu dana. Inace zena nacelno ok.


molim te, mozes li mi reci od koga si i na koji nacin dobila?

----------


## macka

> Meni je sestra kad smo odlazili sa SD-a na proljeće 2004. sasvim otvoreno rekla da bebama daju čaj.
> 
> Nemam pojma kako je sad, ali tada sam iskočila iz kože kad sam to čula. Naime, trebalo nam je dosta da krene dojenje, što uopće nije čudno ako znam da su mi donosili situ bebu.


sada se ništa ne daje ukoliko mama izričito ne traži da se njena beba nahrani adaptiranim
a i prije toga ponove pitanje 5 puta
to je moje iskustvo, cimerica je tražila da odvedu malenog da se naspava, rekli su joj da će joj ga donijeti na podoj kad bude plakao i tako su i napravili
ona se nećkala, mislila ih je zamoliti da ga i nahrane ali je sestra uvjerila da je bolje da ga podoji

bebe su stvarno bile 24 sata s nama (odvode ih samo na par sati ujutro - vizita i kupanje)

----------


## mamica3

ja sam rodila na Sv.Duhu u 4. mj. 2007. god.Beba je cijelo vrijeme bila samnom,osim po noći.Nikakvih problema nismo imali sa dojenjem i nisam primjetila da su ga nadohranjivali.
Za razliku od iskustava drugih žena koje se javljaju ja imam samo dobra iskustva.Svakodnevno su nas sestre obilazile i pitale da li imamo problema sa dojenjem,da li nam treba pomoć.I to ne samo jedanput nego više puta tokom dana.Dr.Stanojević je bio u viziti i jako ljubazno odgovorio na sva naša pitanja i objasnio nam da budemo uporne i dao nam uputstva.Zapravo iznenadilo me je to što nisam imala prigovora.
I evo zahvaljujuči svakodnevnim čitanjem Rodinih članaka i foruma deset mjeseci poslije mi uspješno i ponosno dojimo.Nisam ni jednu noć u komadu prespavala i nebrojeno puta sam čula da mu dam bočicu na večer,ali ne dam se ja.Nije mi teško biti budna ,zapravo sretna sam što me budi da bi papao moje mlijeko.
Za to mogu i zahvaliti i pomoći medicinskog osoblja sa Sv.Duha na samom početku kad je to bilo potrebno.Žao mi je što sam ja očito rijedak slučaj........

----------


## Princeza S

Moram se i ja priključiti iskustvina s dojenjem sa SD.
Rodila sam 23.06.2007. i iako tada nisu imali taj UNICEF-ov režim (malo nezgodna riječ) nažalost, bila sam zadovoljna.
Rodila sam vaginalno i dojila odmah po rođenju, nažalost ne sat vremena kako je sada, već manje, ali svejedno bilo mi je drago jer je beba sikila.
Inače je bila samnom gotovo čitav dan, nisam znala da mogu tražit 24-satni.
Imam poznatu sestru na pedijatriji i rekla je da (TADA) daju bebama čaj po noći da ne plaču negdje u 3 (naravno kad nema Stanojevića-kokoši!!!), ali nakon uvođenja novog UNICEF pravilnika rekla je da nemaju uopće umjetne hrane.
Inače mi je dr.Stanojević svakodnevno u viziti odgovarao ljubazno na moja pitanja o dojenju i pomogao mi zauzeti udoban položaj prvi dan i u trenu otjerao moje sumnje. 
Btw.dotična sestra mi je rekla da od UNICEF-a moraju učiti o dojenju i polagati ispite baš kao i iz ljubaznost u ophođenju s pacijenticama :D 
Usput rečeno, bila sam vrlo zadovoljna higijenskim nivoom, i uglavnom nisam imala negativna iskustva, dobro osim vvvrlo skromne i užasne prehrane - ko da smo na restriktivnoj dijeti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pooh

Rodila sam 19.07.2007. carskim na SD-u. 
Nisam zadovoljna. 

Bebe su imale apgar 10/10 i bili teski svaki  2.5kg - bili su zdravi.

Iako sam se brzo oporavljla od carskog i bila u stanju biti sa bebama, nisu mi ih donjeli, osim samo na kratko (prvi dan brzo nakon poroda su stigili sa mojom rodakinjom koja tamo radi, drugi dan na njenu intervenciju) . 

Nitko mi nije rekao da li tad mogu dojiti, a ja nisma bila ziher. Znala sam da se u nekim drzavama prakticira dojenje odmah nakon carskog i da je teoretski moguce, ali nisam znala da li je mozda razlika u analgeticima i racunala sam da ce mi netko reci kada smijem poceti.

Kada su me u viziti vidjeli svu toliko natecenu od plakanja da nisam mogla oci drzati otvorene, pitali su sta je ovoj mami, da li mi nije dobro...kad sam rekla da mi je inace dobro, a da nisam dobro jer mi nisu donjeli bebe odgovor je bio uz okretanje ocima "PA BEBE SE MORAJU ODMORITI OD PORODA!"

Kad sam ih napokon dobila da normalno budu sa mnom, nitko mi nije rekao da smijem poceti dojiti, nitko mi nije pokusao pomoci. Pa sam krenula sama. 

Tek valjda iduci dan je neka sestra imala ideju da mi treba pomoc, kad mi vise nije trebala i na silu E. pokusala ugurati cicu u usta, sto ej njega totalno rasplakalo. Odgurnula sm ju i rekal joj da ne treba, da nama inace dobro ide, samo da on sad ne zeli jesti.

Znalo se dogoditi da mi donesu samo jednog, pa sam ih slala po drugog, a neke sestre bi reagirale sa recenicama tipa "Oboje?" "Pa gdje cete se smjestiti s oboje?" i sl.

Znali su doci s bijelim oko usta...sad da li je to bilo od adaptiranog...? Ne znam od cega bi bilo. 

Znali su doci uspavani.

Nitko u sobi nije imao 24-satni roomin po defaultu.
No na trazenje se mogao dobiti.

Na izlasku iz bolnice mi je savijetovano (onako sastrane, kao usluga) da cim dodemo doma im dam malo cajeka ili vodice, jer su to ipak dvije bebe i mogli bi mi dehidrirati. 
Na moje da oni nakon podoja zaspu i kako bi im ja sad mogla dati nesto na silu (samo me zanimalo sta ce mi reci, nisam ju imal anamjeru poslusati), sam dobila odgovor da je to TU bilo tako, jer oni ovdije kao imaju i moraju imati prodojecu politiku, ali im ipak nesto daju..

Dr Blagojevic je tad bio na godisnjem.

Pozitivna je bila jedna pedijatrica koja me pitala kako se snalazim, pa kad sam nakon prve nesigurnosti ipak rekla da dobro - ona je rekla "Vidimo mi mama da se vi dobro snalazite" i kuzilo se da puca na dojenje, sto ej meni tad puuno znacilo, jer nisam bila sigurna kako nam ide. Oni jesu cicali, ali...

I bila mi je ok jedna siiitna sestra koja je jedina reagirala na moje ocajno plakanje po hodnicima i nazvala pedijatriju da pita zasto nisam dobila bebe ako je s njima sve ok (odgovor je bio da cu ih dobiti danas, ali u drugoj turi, jer takvo je pravilo). Nakon tog njenog poziva, strpala me nazad u krevet i donjeli su mi B. na bar malo - jer kao 10 minuta nije dosta vremena za oboje  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Na srecu vec smo 4. dan mogli doma.

Ja i danas nisam prezalila to sto ih nisam odmah imala uz sebe i sto nismo odmah krenuli s dojenjem. S emocionalne strane to mi je i danas koma i velika rupa u srcu. Kud carski, koji mi je uzeo osjecaj da sam uopce rodila, tud sve ovo...
Na srecu ta dva dana razdvojenosti nam nisu naskodila za dojenje, ali mogla su.

----------


## Princeza S

Baš mi je žao Pooh kad čujem tvoju priču...to je bilo okrutno i nehumano.

----------


## apricot

Pooh,   :Heart:

----------


## Dia

ja sam provela 15 dana na babinjacama i bas se ne sjecam da je itko drugim mamama pomagao oko dojenja, rijetko su pogledale kroz vrata  i rekle : jel ide? ide...ajd bok
kad su otpustali bebe doma onda je dezurna pedijatrica objasnjavala svakoj mami sto i kako sa bebom, al isto tako se ne sjecam da se spominjalo adap. ili voda, cak je i ondasnja sefica K. govorila o dojenju do 6 mj.

svaki dan sam isla na dojenje na intenzivnu i prali smo ruke i dojke kod bebica, nisam nikad vidjela da bebe piju adap., svaka bebica ima iznad krevetica bocicu sa prozirnom tekucinom (ne znam, valjda voda)

eto, to je moj dozivljaj

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Pooh   :Heart:

----------


## koksy

Ja sam vec otvorila slicnu temu. Naime, i moj bebac je 2 cijela dana nadohranjivan. Ja nisam mogla dobit sobu na babinjacama pa mi ga nisu mogle donjet. Ali neznam zasto ga ja nisam mogla otic dojit. Kad sam ih pitala, srezale su me bezobrazno pod isprikom da je guzva i da nemoze k bebama bilo tko. Pa ja sam mu mama! I kad sam dobila sobu i kad sam napokon pocela dojit svoje zlato i dalje su ga dohranjivali po noci. Dolazio je k meni oko usta sav bijel a spavao je ko klada. Ali one nebi priznale ni za sto! Naravno, dojenje nam nije uspjelo. Preko dana jos nekako ali ponoci grozno, bio je naviknut na dohranu. I tako smo svega 3 tj. isljucivo dojili, do 4. mj kombinirali s dohranom sve dok sisu nije potpuno odbacio. Toliko o njihovom statusu prijatelja djece!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pupy_23

*Princeza S*-menni šogy radi na 2.odjelu na sv.Duhu i bila je tamo kad je moj maleni došao iz bolnice i kad samo ga nahranili adaptiranim i nije htjeo zaspati..Pa samo je zvali u noćnu smjenu da ode na Pedijatriju da pita zakaj još neće Zzzz..Sestre su joj rekle da daju bebama nakon nadohrane čaj od (kršitelj koda)a-od komorača da bebe budu žedne...I mi smo mu dala i on je začorio..
I što se tiče nadohrane,moje djete svaki puta kad bi došlo do mene imalo je oko ustiju bijeloga praha,i kad je podrignuo isto....Maleni je bio ko top uvijek spavao, i meni su sestre otvoreno rekle da ih nadohranjuju...A 2.stvar..Pred pedijatricama su se opravdavale da ne... :? ,da to nije istina..

----------


## Vendi

Rodila sam na carski u 12.mjesecu na Svetom Duhu.U mojem slučaju nahranili su bebu 1.noć na moj zahtjev jer mi je mala plakala 2 sata neprekidno.Bila je na prsima al joj je kolostruma bilo premalo.Pitala sam 3.dan sestru dal nadohranjuju malu.Otišla je pogledat u podatke i rekla da nema potrebe jer mala dobiva 100g dnevno.Objasnila mi je da nadohranjuju bebe po uputi pedijatra,eventualno bebe rođene na SC.Po njihovom hrane bebe ako jako padaju na težini.Pošto su bebe stalno sa mamama osim kad je vrijeme vađenja krvi i kupanja,ne znam kad bi ih hranili il davali čaja. :D

----------


## nevena

Rodila sam nedavno na sv. duhu i generalno receno zadovoljna sam mada ima tu jos puno prostora za napredak.  U odnosu na 2004, kad sam prvi put rodila tamo, vidim da je ogroman napredak ostvaren. Dojenje se potice ali ako zatrazite dijete ce uzeti preko noci i naravno nahranit ce ga. To je svakome na izbor.  I to je ok. Nekad je stvarno to potrebno da mama malo dodje ksebi pogotovo ako je bila na carskom. Nisam sigurna ni da im nista ne daju kad idu ujutro na kupanje. jer to se zna oduziti i do 2,5 sata. Ja sam izricito pitala dali im nesto tada daju i receno mi je da ne, a onda kad sam jednom naglasila da je slabo  jeo i da mu nista ne daju vec da ako bude gladan da me pozovu, sestra je samo onako nervozno rekla ok necemo mu nista dati. iz te recenice ipak proizlazi da im daju nesto, pretpostavljam caj ili vodu. 

i jedna pokuda jednoj pedijatrici (ne znam joj ime, ali kratke crvene kose nizeg rasta, pa mozda ju  netko zna). Cimerici je dobro krenulo dojenje, beba je rodjena dosta velika i onda joj ona onako usput kod otpusta kaze a trebat ce tu vjerojatno i dohrana kad je tako velika beba, nesmije biti gladna pa ako necete imati mlijeka onda ju dohranjujte. za jedno rodiliste koje je prijatelj dijece i koje toliko propagira dojenje, bas sam se razocarala kad sam to cula
inace ona knjizica iz rodina kljuna je odlicna. bas me razveseliko sto tako drze do "Roda"...

----------


## jelena.O

kaj nije to bila pedijatrisjka sestra višeg rasta, ta mala crvena

----------


## Deaedi

> ali ako zatrazite dijete ce uzeti preko noci i naravno nahranit ce ga. To je svakome na izbor.


To je onda nesto novo, prije 2mj kada sam ja rodila nije bilo sanse da uzmu bebu preko noci, pa makar mama pala u nesvjest od umora ili bolova. Mozda su nesto promijenili nakon nedavne tragedije.

----------


## MarijaP

> To je onda nesto novo, prije 2mj kada sam ja rodila nije bilo sanse da uzmu bebu preko noci, pa makar mama pala u nesvjest od umora ili bolova. Mozda su nesto promijenili nakon nedavne tragedije.


Kakve tragedije?!

Inače, kod kupanja, tko plače, dobije glukozu. Ako im kilaža ne štima, dobiju i ad.

Preko noći uzmu samo određene sestre i to ovisi koji je doktor na dežurstvu. Ja sam, nažalost, imala poprilično iskustva sa neonatologijom i upoznala sam ih sve pa sad znam šta od koga mogu očekivati.

----------


## Sani1612

Mislim da je mama zaspala s bebom u rukama,probudila se a beba je umrla.Tak sam nešto pročitala u 24 sata.

----------


## jele blond

http://www.vecernji.hr/zagreb/majka-...-clanak-239039 Nije majka ugušila dijete  :Sad:

----------


## Sani1612

Katastrofa, pretužno...

----------


## ana.m

> To je onda nesto novo, prije 2mj kada sam ja rodila nije bilo sanse da uzmu bebu preko noci, pa makar mama pala u nesvjest od umora ili bolova. Mozda su nesto promijenili nakon nedavne tragedije.


Ja sam rodial prije 5 mjeseci i nekim su mamama na zahtjev odnosili bebe...

----------


## krumpiric

i opet kakve veze ima beba koja je umrla od SIDSa i 24h rooming?
standardni loši naslovi i malo bolji tekstovi i malo žutila i tragedije, i od nečije osobne tuge i nesreće napravi se prava antikampanja roomingu i dojenju  :Sad:

----------


## nevena

> kaj nije to bila pedijatrisjka sestra višeg rasta, ta mala crvena


nije sigurno bila sestra, bila je pedijatrica, bila je u bijeloj kuti i pregledavala je dijete kod otpusta doma

i kad sam bila ja, prvu noc su bez problema uzimali dijete cak su i pitali ako netko hoce a kasnije na izricitu zamolbu

Marija, a kad dobiju ad ako im kilaza ne stima, jel kad ih odnsose na vaganje?

----------


## MarijaP

> nije sigurno bila sestra, bila je pedijatrica, bila je u bijeloj kuti i pregledavala je dijete kod otpusta doma
> 
> i kad sam bila ja, prvu noc su bez problema uzimali dijete cak su i pitali ako netko hoce a kasnije na izricitu zamolbu
> 
> Marija, a kad dobiju ad ako im kilaza ne stima, jel kad ih odnsose na vaganje?


Da, tad ih važu i po potrebi nadohranjuju. Špricom sa ad.

----------


## nevena

uf, a meni kad sam pitala rekli da ne. uf, najvise me smeta ta dvolicnost zapravo. jedno kazu a onda iza ledja drugo rade.

sigurno su mu onda dali ad jer rekli su da je previse pao na kilazi i da ga sto vise dojim.  a cicao je cijeli dan, bio miran i dobro spavao. uh..........

----------


## nevena

jel znas mozda koliko im toga daju? mislim nemoze stati u spricu velika kolicina

----------


## thratinchica

> jel znas mozda koliko im toga daju? mislim nemoze stati u spricu velika kolicina


ja sam rodila pocetkom 9. mjeseca tamo i bila prisutna drugom nadohranjivanju jer je mala jako gubila na tezini (prvi puta su mi samo rekli da su je nahranili nakon kupanja jer su mi je vratili sat vremena nakon sto su se sve bebe vratile u sobe).....pripreme AD u casi (cca 70 mL) i onda bebi daju na spricu....s tim da se sve razlijeva, beba lovi, sve curi po njoj..... :Rolling Eyes: 
al vec sam negdje napisala, najvise me smeta sto vecina osoblja tamo ne vjeruje sama u politiku bolnice, pa vam kazu jedno, kad ste solo s njima drugo. mene su neke sestre uvjeravale da nista od mog dojenja, ima tu malo mlijeka al ne dovoljno, da sam valjda od onih zena sto nemaju dobre mlijecne zlijezde, da li sam bila na UZV dojki? mozda bi trebala pa cu vidjet da je tako i sl  :Shock: .....uglavnom, dobro se informirati prije poroda, prst u uho i radi po svom. Dr Stanojevic je bio ok, on mi je prvi pokazao kako se pravilno stavlja beba na cicu i to na dan otpusta  :Rolling Eyes:  kad sam vec puna ragada i hematoma.....al i to prođe

----------


## smedja

Hm, ja bi se skoro okladila da je tom "SIDS-u" uzrok cijepljenje... tuzno, pretuzno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ana.m

Eh da, u otpusnom je pismu kod hranjenja pisalo kombinirano, jer je taj prvi dan kad sam rodila bila odvojena od mene 26 sati. Ja na intenzivnoj, ona na odjelu. I kad sam na intenzivnoj vapila za njom i ispitivala sestre kada ću je konačno dobiti (nije bilo mjesta na odjelu) jedna mi je sestra prišapnula kao da neka se ne brinem da će oni nju nahraniti AD-om, an što sam se ja još više rastužial ali nažalost, nisam mogla ustati i otići po nju...

----------


## nevena

a dobro ako su ti barem rekli da su je nadohranili. ako nista posteno barem. mene smeta ako kazu jednu a cine drugo

----------


## šniki

Moja curka je dobila žuticu, rođena je s 2900, doma došli s 2580,ja sam ju stalno stavljala na ciku, ali mislim da kad bi ju odveli na fototerapiju da su joj nekaj davali, jer znalo je proći i po 3-4 sata da je nema.....jedna sestra mi je rekla da joj daju malo glukoze ( e sad, nemam pojma jel to istina ili ne)......je ružno je kad se jedno govori, drugo  se radi,pa kad naiđe Dr Stanojević svi se uzmuvaju, kao špotaju mame zbog duda i slično, a onda kad ga nema kažu gospođo kad dođete doma kupite dudu, pojest će vas koliko cica i tome slično.

Meni nisu nikaj govorile, niti sam ih ja kaj pitala, trebala sam pomoć prvi dan da mi samo pokažu kako da joj uguram cicku dok ona spava ( jedna sestra je to odradila prek volje, ja priupitala drugu, koja mi je sve pokazala.....sva sreća da ima i takvih)

E da.....sjećam se da mi je jedna sestra rekla kad sam išla doma, samo vi njoj dajte vodice, pa pogledajte kakve su vrućine!!!!!
Naravno: u jedno uho ušlo, u drugo izašlo!!!

----------

